# *** Affordable* kids dirt jumper?



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Other than a BMX bike, does anyone know of affordable options for a kids dirt jumper? Either something brand new or an easy way to cobble something together.

By affordable, I guess I mean less than $500.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

What do you mean by a 'kids' dirt jumper?
How big a kid are you talking about? What wheel size? What other requirements do you have? You need 2 brakes and gears and a fork, or 1 brake rigid? 'Real" DJs and skatepark, or just pumptrack riding? Etc, etc...


FWIW, BMX bikes are just about always going to be your best bet for that stuff.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Good points: To clarify, I mean 20/24" wheeled kids sized dirt jumper.

Similar to how Spawn & Lil Shredders dirt jumpers are configured. Basically a mini single speed mtb with a shock. More or less. But the geometry is more suited to getting airborne.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

20" I think you're looking at strictly BMX.
24" you'll start seeing a few dedicated MTBish bikes. 
Obviously, Google is your friend.


Still better off with a BMX bike IMHO. Cheaper, stronger, lots more choices, and BMX rules.  You really think you need a susupension fork? I don't see much advantage in the ones your likely to find on a cheap 24" bike, or for DJ bikes in general.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Not many options for a true 20" DJ besides Shredder, Spawn and Flow. BMX is going to be the most straightforward option. Best bet for a cheap MTB option would be to buy a used 20" aluminum hardtail with a low seat tube (and short CS if possible, but that's a lot less common), convert it to singlespeed and add some mid-rise bars. A Hotrock 20 would probably work well. Could go full custom and strip/repaint, etc. Might be a fun project to do with the kiddo.

24" DJ bikes are fairly common. Scott Voltage JR 24 TMO was a nice affordable one: 2012 Scott Voltage JR 24 TMO Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

RMCDan said:


> Not many options for a true 20" DJ besides Shredder, Spawn and Flow. BMX is going to be the most straightforward option. Best bet for a cheap MTB option would be to buy a used 20" aluminum hardtail with a low seat tube (and short CS if possible, but that's a lot less common), convert it to singlespeed and add some mid-rise bars. A Hotrock 20 would probably work well. Could go full custom and strip/repaint, etc. Might be a fun project to do with the kiddo.
> 
> 24" DJ bikes are fairly common. Scott Voltage JR 24 TMO was a nice affordable one: 2012 Scott Voltage JR 24 TMO Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB


That Scott is the kind of thing I had in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Delete...


----------

